# Really bad wheel hop/juddering etc when turning



## rich89 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

Been lurking for a while..
I have a 2011 GTR and since last week, it has been hopping and juddering really badly when turning (mainly on full lock) and is now making some weird noises at the same time.

I took it to Nissan for a service and to check it out and they 'think' it needs a new 4WD control unit.
I have spoken to Kaizer and Litchfields who both seem to think it wouldn't be the control unit but more likely the 4WD clutch???

Obviously they know what they are talking about but they said the only way to find the fault is by removing the clutch to see what components are fubbered..

Was supposed to be taking it to the 'ring on Friday.

Has anyone come across this?

Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Regardless of what it may or may not be, given the two opinions are related to the 4WD system, I think your answer is dont go the 'Ring and instead take it to Litcho's or Sly's.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Its cheaper to fix when its faulty rather than fried!


----------



## rich89 (Sep 22, 2015)

Heard back from the specialist. It's the 4WD coupling.
Needs to take the gearbox apart to see how bad the damage is.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I would be interested to hear what actually is the fault with this as my car is doing the same thing and has been since the day I bought it 3 years ago


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't all 4wd cars do this at slow speed on tight turns or full lock, to some extent!
Feels like the wheels skipping, if that explains it well enough.

I know all the Impeza's I owned did, MY07 the most, it was just the diffs winding up & totally normal.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

rich89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been lurking for a while..
> I have a 2011 GTR and since last week, it has been hopping and juddering really badly when turning (mainly on full lock) and is now making some weird noises at the same time.
> ...


Whoever you want to give it to, best thing is don't tell them what you think it is because if it's not that they'll turn around and blame you and expect you to pay for the time and possibly the parts also, best thing is let them check it properly and give you a diagnosis and then let them fix it, so if it's not the problem then it's there loss.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Don't all 4wd cars do this at slow speed on tight turns or full lock, to some extent!
> Feels like the wheels skipping, if that explains it well enough.
> 
> I know all the Impeza's I owned did, MY07 the most, it was just the diffs winding up & totally normal.


I get the same when reversing into my garage at full lock a jerky feeling like the wheels are getting stuck had it on both my11 and my14


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

i never actually said anything regarding the wheels grabbing on full lock for a good reason as I thought this was normal also but wanted to see how many other cars had the same issue..........

Like iggy said above,......
A plated diff normally will do this and if you reverse on hard lock and an lsd is fitted to the rear the car will actually grab and drag one of the wheels as the plates grip and slip hence 'limited slip diff' which you can normally ease a little by using a shock proof oil which dampens the grabbing effect.

A few cars ive built & driven on curcuit have had plated lsd's fitted to front (transferbox), centre (gearbox), and rear diff, they all do the same thing on tight turns and all it is are the plates grabbing so perfectly normal. Its much more noticeable with a stripped out track car as theres no weight on the drivetrain.

Now Ian and Sly are both top people who know these cars inside out so will no doubt be correct with their diagnosis 

With my GTR it also developed an issue with 1st and reverse gear selection which I still have not resolved, but believe it is the clutch selector mechanism but wondering now if that could possibly be tied with the grabbing and snatching issue that you have 

So out of curiosity rich
1. do you track the car a lot 
2. are you having prob's also with 1 & R gear selection also


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine does it going slowly on tight turns more so when cold its normal - kit car does it a bit with a lsd as well - not as bad as a welded diff in a stock car though


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds like what my 2011 did when i bought it. It was clunky at low speeds and when reversing around a corner. Basically the car was locked in 4wd. The fault was something referred to as the Bean can. Its a part on the gearbox that sends the power back to the front. Nissan don't supply it minus the gearbox and they wanted circa £20k for that. Luckily id only had the car a few hours and the damage was done before i collected it so i got out. Middlehurst's diagnosed it in seconds. There is no escaping the Black box. It got me out of the responsibility for it as it was shown the car had had a failed launch by a valeter most likely at 100 miles prior to me taking delivery.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> Sounds like what my 2011 did when i bought it. It was clunky at low speeds and when reversing around a corner. Basically the car was locked in 4wd. The fault was something referred to as the Bean can. Its a part on the gearbox that sends the power back to the front. Nissan don't supply it minus the gearbox and they wanted circa £20k for that. Luckily id only had the car a few hours and the damage was done before i collected it so i got out. Middlehurst's diagnosed it in seconds. There is no escaping the Black box. It got me out of the responsibility for it as it was shown the car had had a failed launch by a valeter most likely at 100 miles prior to me taking delivery.



interesting!
what else was the car doing in terms of symptoms if you don't mind me asking?

You still got that Tesla or gone back to a pulsar yet lol
amazing how many people have gone back to the old gti-r sheds after trying a few different cars out over the years.


----------

